# My halfmoon beta



## stlovefamily (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here and wanted to share my beta:-D. I don't know a whole lot about them so I'm hoping to learn lots here. I believe this is a female as tjat is what I was told. I have no name for her yet so feel free to help me out on that:-D


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

That's a very long-finned female if it is. I think it's probably more likely a male. Check between the ventral fins (those would be the two long fins hanging down beneath the fish just behind the gills) for a small white spot. If there's a white spot there, it's female, if not it's a male.

And welcome to Fish Forum!


----------



## stlovefamily (Apr 12, 2009)

Nataku said:


> That's a very long-finned female if it is. I think it's probably more likely a male. Check between the ventral fins (those would be the two long fins hanging down beneath the fish just behind the gills) for a small white spot. If there's a white spot there, it's female, if not it's a male.
> 
> And welcome to Fish Forum!


I checked and No white spot.  so it must be a male.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice looking betta!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful! And welcome to FishForum.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

He is really pretty! What size tank?


----------



## stlovefamily (Apr 12, 2009)

veganchick said:


> He is really pretty! What size tank?


Thanks everyone.

I have him in a 2 1/2 gallon.


----------



## stlovefamily (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone have an suggestions on a name?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I never name my fish so I'm no help in that department but I wanted to tell you that I think you've got a very nice looking betta. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Being red and green, he kind of reminds me of Christmas. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hmmmm.......... no names yet, I'll keep thinking! 2.5g is a GREAT sized tank for bettas!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

You could use a character from a movie you really like or a book. I have two who have names from movies/books; Darcy and Gil. I have a betta I got for Christmas (he's red) named Jingle. Don't worry, it will come to you eventually. 

Very cool looking, by the way.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Or you could name it after your favorite rock band, country singer, etc.


----------

